# Risotto with porcini mushrooms and pork sausage



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks to the stimulating thread started by vitauta, I decided to try this risotto.
Beware, you food photographer, never get carried away by the photos or you could overcook your risotto... 

For 2 (2 like me…)
150 g Arborio rice | 40 g dried porcini mushrooms | 100 g fresh pork sausage | 40 g butter | 1/2 onion | 1 liter beef stock | 1 glass white wine | 30 g grated Parmigiano Reggiano cheese | Salt | Pepper (I don’t like it, but you can try it)

Here it is: my own recipe for the “risotto con porcini e salsiccia”.







Prepare 1 liter of stock; in this case I used beef stock cubes to make it quick. Soak the dried mushroom in a large bowl of hot water. Finely chop the onion (here I used a red onion from Tropea), skin and dice the pork sausage. Leave the mushroom to soak for 10/15 minutes.
Place the butter in a hot pan and melt it, then put in and sauté the minced onion. When the onion is ready, add the mushrooms into the pan and stir them (I keep them as they are, without cutting them further). DO NOT throw away the bowl of mushroom water. Sautè the mushrooms for 5 minutes, then pour half a cup of mushrooms water into the pan. Stir the mushrooms.






After 5 minutes, add the minced sausage and after a couple of minutes pour another half a cup of mushrooms water into the pan. Cook for 5/10 minutes: the water must boil off. Taste them and add some salt, if needed; don’t make it too salty for the moment.






Stir the rice into the pan, wait a couple of minutes, then add a glass of white wine.











When the wine is evaporated, add half a cup of mushrooms water. When the mushrooms water evaporates, add one and a half cups of stock, then cook for 10 minutes, sometimes stirring. After these first 10 minutes, start adding stock and stirring till the risotto is ready: it will take more or less other 15 minutes. You have to taste it and, if needed, add salt. And you have to taste it to judge if it’s cooked as you like it.






When the risotto is ready, take the pan away from the fire, add a tablespoon of butter and the Parmigiano and stir them into the rice, wait a couple of minutes, then you can serve it. If you like it (I do not), you can add some pepper.






I prefer a lively red wine with this risotto, like a Lambrusco or a Sangiovese. But even the barbarians can appreciate it with some Coca-Cola…

Buon appetito!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful! Great step by step recipe with PICS!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 2, 2011)

This looks delicious!  I'll have to give it a try.  Thanks for the detailed and illustrated recipe!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yummy!  Luca, is that 100 _grams_ of fresh pork sausage?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh, this sounds yummy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 3, 2011)

For a polentone  that is sooper dooper.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yummy!  Luca, *is that 100 grams of fresh pork sausage?*



 Yes! 
100 sausages could be too many even for me!!!

Thank you, PrincessFiona


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 3, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Beautiful! Great step by step recipe with PICS!



Thank you!

The photographer is my fiancée Gabriella: she takes the photos, I prepare the recipes (and wash the dishes...)


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> This looks delicious!  I'll have to give it a try.  Thanks for the detailed and illustrated recipe!



Thanks Andy M.: my grandma was a risotto top class expert, but she didn't use sausages, just mushrooms.
But this week I went in this "charcuterie" heaven, in the hills near my town, I saw these beautiful porcini and ask for them to prepare a risotto. The shopkeeper said to me that I should have to prepare them with some good sausage, and she offered me the sausages for free! At this point, I had to use them...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 3, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Oh, this sounds yummy.





Strange risotto ideas are coming to my mind reading your name... 

Stay tuned, purple friend!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 3, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> For a polentone  that is sooper dooper.



Thank you lad, from the land of happy polentoni!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 3, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:
			
		

> Strange risotto ideas are coming to my mind reading your name...
> 
> Stay tuned, purple friend!



Hmmm, this could be interesting.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 3, 2011)

This looks great, I'm never consistent with risotto, mine either ends up too soft or I don't cook it for long enough. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 4, 2011)

Luca mate do you make Risotto Nero?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 4, 2011)

Bolas, old lad, I eat only spaghetti (or a similar long pasta) with the nero di seppia, not the risotto, because I don't like the general stiffness and fluidity of the rice/nero mix.
But I do not prepare them at home: I eat them at the restaurant, because my fiancée loathes them!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 4, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:
			
		

> Bolas, old lad, I eat only spaghetti (or a similar long pasta) with the nero di seppia, not the risotto, because I don't like the general stiffness and fluidity of the rice/nero mix.
> But I do not prepare them at home: I eat them at the restaurant, because my fiancée loathes them!!!



So, googled what that was. Then looked at some pics of it. I have no idea what it might taste like but it looks... odd. Even odder than the the bacon I once dyed black before cooking (long story but there was a reason for it and it tasted fine). I admit I'd probably have to smell it and poke at it with a fork first before trying it.

So, what does squid ink taste like anyway?


----------

